# Sicily



## Hymercar (Oct 7, 2017)

Just spent 4 weeks on Sicily what a great place.  Only change we would make to the trip is the journey down. If you are not into a long leisurely drive down then the boat from Genoa at €250 each way is almost as cheap as driving 700+miles (Diesel is €1.35/Ltr) and paying the exorbitant €96 return for the 3km crossing to Messina. Plus you get there in 24hours not 3 days.


----------



## alcam (Oct 7, 2017)

Hymercar said:


> Just spent 4 weeks on Sicily what a great place.  Only change we would make to the trip is the journey down. If you are not into a long leisurely drive down then the boat from Genoa at €250 each way is almost as cheap as driving 700+miles (Diesel is €1.35/Ltr) and paying the exorbitant €96 return for the 3km crossing to Messina. Plus you get there in 24hours not 3 days.



Was there a couple of years ago . Wonderful place . Ferry sounds like a good option . Don't remember what I paid on short ferry crossing but not anything close to 96euro ?


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 8, 2017)

Sounds like a place to add to the list.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 8, 2017)

*Got me thinking*

A few questions

Any wilding spots
Are there some "Italian aires" is so rough price
Same question for simple campsites

Thanks


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 8, 2017)

Good tip re ferry thanks.


----------



## alcam (Oct 8, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> A few questions
> 
> Any wilding spots
> Are there some "Italian aires" is so rough price
> ...



Had no problems parking town and country . Catania down by the fish market I parked for weekend , fabulous area . Palermo , again weekend , got parked in city centre with assistance from unofficial parking attendant , worth a few euros . Out in the country can't remember specific places but no problems . 
If you wanted to travel down through Italy get ferry from Villa San Giovanni to Messina . Can't remember cost but nothing like 96 euro quoted by OP . There is some kind of deal which I'm sure I found out about on here . Somebody will know


----------



## Trompete (Oct 15, 2017)

*Travelling hopefully!*

Going down in Feb and March travelling gently and enjoying the journey. We never hurry anywhere, stop when and where we feel inclined and rely on our bible, the Camperstop Europe which has rarely let us down over the years.
The ferry is nowhere near 96 euros !


----------



## Trompete (Oct 15, 2017)

*Apology*

Checked.....96 is about right.


----------



## alcam (Oct 15, 2017)

Trompete said:


> Checked.....96 is about right.



Is that the ferry from Villa San Giovanni[?] to Messina ? Certain I paid 30-40 euros couple of years ago . Also sure I got information from somebody on here ?
Not doubting you but seems a major price hike . Maybe the local MP has introduced a levy on motorhomes [yes I am a sh*t stirrer] !

Just had a look price is , at the moment , 70euros  . Think there was some kind of deal on return ticket , maybe not any more


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 15, 2017)

just took  the ferry from Livorno to Palermo, one way, no cabin.
pulled the blinds & slept in the van.

€100 for me & the van.

wilding no problem.


----------



## Val54 (Oct 15, 2017)

alcam said:


> Is that the ferry from Villa San Giovanni[?] to Messina ? Certain I paid 30-40 euros couple of years ago . Also sure I got information from somebody on here ?
> Not doubting you but seems a major price hike . Maybe the local MP has introduced a levy on motorhomes [yes I am a sh*t stirrer] !
> 
> Just had a look price is , at the moment , 70euros  . Think there was some kind of deal on return ticket , maybe not any more



We paid 55 euros Messina to Villa S Giovanni single on 8 September this year.
Dave


----------



## Trompete (Oct 16, 2017)

The price I found was for a 90 day return from Villa San Giovanni to Messina with a motorhome.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 17, 2017)

€96 for a 8m motorhome from Messina return for a 3 MONTH return.  And we stayed for just under 3 months, crisscrossing due to 3 sets of visitors flying in.  
Loved the place and the people, from the collapsing concrete structures, pot holes, macaroni driving to the scenery and historic sights.  It is a BIG island, don’t lay think you can ‘do’ it in a couple of weeks.  Size of Ireland comes to mind.  
We did a lot of wild camping with no problems at all, but out of season. Some of the service points in wild camping apps have long since closed, so we did book onto campsites a few times for laundry as well as fill and refill.
Italy seems to be a marmite place, but Sicily is right off the Richter scale.
We blogged it ... clunegapyears.com, if anyone wants to check it out.


----------

